# Suffocating cat



## NickyB (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are my two girls having a cuddle on hubby's lap last weekend...










Millie always considers herself 'top' cat - if Kiri is in your arms Millie will climb onto your shoulder and if Kiri is on a shelf of the bookcase Millie will go right to the top! I was worried that poor Kiri underneath was being suffocated, but she was fast asleep and seemed really content. Even when Millie was distracted and moved her head, Kiri didn't seem to care.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

oh wow that is amazing - they seem quite close  it is nice to see.


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats just what my two do. Your cats are gorgeous by the way


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

That 2nd pic is brilliant!! Lovely colours too:biggrin:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pics xx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

They are so gorgeous,i love th pic, Is it true that Siamese cats are known for being friendly to each other. They dont fight much and are very cuddly? x


----------



## NickyB (Jan 16, 2009)

I've only ever known siamese in pairs and they've always got on well. Most of my family have had girl-boy pairs in the past so this is the first time I've had two girls together (they're sisters) but they seem as happy together as any I've known.

Best thing is they help keep each other occupied when they're in one of those crazy kitten moods!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Great pic smile of the day


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely pix - definitely made me smile.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how cute,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh! Siamese twins . They look so cosy together - you can hardly tell where one starts and the other ends


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw bless him - as whats been said, funny how cats sleep in different ways  He must be blushing


----------

